# Hardwick Suits revisited



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not a shill for Hardwick suits but these have been discussed before and deserve some testimonials. I bought two last Spring, solid navy and charcoal, on a whim. The 'made in America' was appealing and so was the price. These are not status garments. They're not 'full canvas' or surgeon cuffed; they don't even have the now-ubiquitous cell phone pockets or even a change pocket in the trouser pockets.

I wear each of these suits about once a week, rotating with my nicer suits. *They wear like tanks!* They are not 'shiny' at the usual wear points, seat and elbows, and the trousers have kept their creases nicely. The jacket is not noticably wrinkled or 'tired' looking, despite each suit having been to the cleaners only once. The fabric has a nice dull finish.

If you wear a suit every day like overalls, these are really useful to have. There, that's all.

Anyone else have a similar experience with these?


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

This is well-timed, as my requirements for work may change to require suit/tie every day. I read your earlier post from last year, and was considering purchasing either a solid charcoal or stripe to augment my rotation. Thanks to this board's advice, I have upgraded my shoe and suit wardrobe in several places. But I don't want to wear my nicer suits so much they wear out early, so a sub $300 Hardwick could be great value at this point for me. 

Not having worn one before, do they fit true to size in the jacket compared to other labels? I am a true 44L in JAB, Hart Schaffner, and Samuelsohn. Brooks Brothers is so random with their sizes across their lines I have no idea what my real size there anymore is!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered their 42 L and it required '0' adjustments; I wear a 26" sleeve and that's what I got. The trousers are ordered by waist and inseam, cuffed or plain hem, so you will get what you want.

I have lost more weight and would probably order a 40 or 41L if they have that.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

They run pretty close to true size. I am a 47 in the chest and I wear a 46R in my Hardwicks. They all fit pretty nicely, but are a little snug with a sweater underneath.

If you are an even size, you should probably be able to order your size and get away with minimal alterations. If you are an odd size, I would probably err on the lower side.

Hardwick are pretty well made for the price point. Don't forget that they have all sorts of unadvertised custom options as well. The best person to order from is Carl Baruch at menssuitseparates.com. He can give you the scoop on nice details like if you wanted a three piece sack suit or you wanted double vents or something like that.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

This post marks the end of my denials of being a shill for Hardwick suits.
My weight loss (from the tres chic cardio rehab diet I am on: NO FAT), has required me to re-load my work suit wardrobe. I have four BB Suiting Essentials and they're fine but I am now investing a more modest sum in two more Hardwick wool suits for everyday. My experience with my first two, acquired early last year, has been outstanding. They wear like iron and keep their looks extremely well and are very comfortable (they have a normal rise, unlike the BB Suiting Essentials that chafe even my emasculated -yes, I chose that word carefully, married 30 years and working here for 31-frame).

There is no kick-back or gratuity from Hardwick, my interest being in their continued operation to fulfill future suit and sportcoat needs.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

filfoster said:


> This post marks the end of my denials of being a shill for Hardwick suits.
> ...
> There is no kick-back or gratuity from Hardwick, my interest being in their continued operation to fulfill future suit and sportcoat needs.


Posts such as these are why I read this forum. Thank you.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have one Hardwick sportcoat that I enjoy wearing and I'm getting ready to order a green blazer & a tux from them soon.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I got kind of bored today and decided to open up some jackets and see what bounties lay inside.

I am happy to report that Hardwick jackets are half-canvassed. Not only are they the least expensive American made option, I think they are probably the least expensive half-canvassed option.

I think that's really saying something.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^
Certainly there is still fusing for this price, but I agree that having a canvas chest-piece is certainly quite amazing!

I have always been pleased with the one Hardwick suit I wear. People always give it compliments and think it looks sharp.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I got two more of these suits in September, the charcoal and navy pinstripe ones, 100% wool. The charcoal fabric has a 'vintage' look and feel. I am wearing it today. It looks like a much more expensive suit and if it wears as well as the solid navy and charcoal ones I got last winter, it will be money well spent. 
I also acquired two Brooks 'Suiting Essentials' mtm suits this fall but honestly wear the Hardwicks more often.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I got kind of bored today and decided to open up some jackets and see what bounties lay inside.
> 
> I am happy to report that Hardwick jackets are half-canvassed. Not only are they the least expensive American made option, I think they are probably the least expensive half-canvassed option.
> 
> I think that's really saying something.


Thank you for your investigation! Just icing on the Hardwick cake. These are a great value, 'hidden in plain sight'.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Last year, through Carl at MensSuitSeperates.com, I had a black/white Herringbone Harris 3/2 jacket made along with matching flat front trousers. I specified several details and Carl could not have been nicer in speeding the whole thing along.

My American Made 3/2 flat front trouser old school heavy weight Harris Tweed suit has received positive comments every time I've worn it. A British gent who works in my laboratory commented that it's just like the functional suits he saw being worn in his youth in the U.K.. (i.e. Heavy weight because they were intended to keep you warm!)

I also had a 3/2 wool Navy jacket made. I wanted it to be fully lined but something got lost tin the translation and it came 1/2 lined. (also the upgraded fabric, a navy super 120's Australian wool, is an absolute lint magnet like no other garment I've ever owned but Carl can't be blamed for that.)

Bottom line; Hardwick is decent assembly line manufactured, (little to no hand work) American made clothing. It's a more than fair value for the money.

My two centavos,


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Fit is slightly trimmer than Brooks Ease based on the suit I purchased last spring. Maybe 1/2 size? Rise was slightly less than I like. 

What is the surcharge for a 3/2 sack?

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ No specific charge for a 3/2 since Hardwick has a 3/2 in their line. But since they do not have a black/white herringbone Harris 3/2 in their line there was a 10% custom up-charge. (last year when I ordered mine)

As word got out that his prices were very good Carl has raised his prices,....


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

True, but Carl's prices are still very good.

How are the shoulders on the sack model? I've been thinking about getting a three piece sack from Carl since, I mean, where else can you even get a three piece sack without going custom?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

*Very* light padding on the shoulders.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like the idea of a tweed suit. This might be the only way I could afford one.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ At the risk of sounding redundant I must stress that the Hardwick black/white(cream) herringbone Harris tweed is *very* heavy. You'll need to wear it in a cool environment or you will become uncomfortably hot.

For the money it can't be beat.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Another good value in a suit is made by the Warren Sewall Company in Georgia, U S A. Priced at around 400 they are American Made and of good quality for the price.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

oxford said:


> Another good value in a suit is made by the Warren Sewall Company in Georgia, U S A. Priced at around 400 they are American Made and of good quality for the price.


I've never heard of these guys; thanks for the heads up. They're just a couple hours away; I might try to visit the factory if I can get a chance.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

nerdykarim said:


> I've never heard of these guys; thanks for the heads up. They're just a couple hours away; I might try to visit the factory if I can get a chance.


Please do, and give us a full report. We'd all appreciate learning about a) a source of good but moderately priced suits and b) an American manufacturer with a pulse.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Any progress on this?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Kreiger said:


> ^^^
> Certainly there is still fusing for this price, but I agree that having a canvas chest-piece is certainly quite amazing!
> 
> I have always been pleased with the one Hardwick suit I wear. People always give it compliments and think it looks sharp.


Well, this can be a tad misleading. Every suit jacket or sport coat at any price point, barring the few that are totally unconstructed (like the Polo flannel blazer I own), all have a canvas chest piece. Even those garbage synthetic blend suits from J.C. Penney. IIRC, the real question is whether the fabric on the chest is fused to a layer of canvas or baste stitched. Nonetheless, for made in USA these certainly seem like a good value, fully fused or not.



127.72 MHz said:


> Last year, through Carl at MensSuitSeperates.com, I had a black/white Herringbone Harris 3/2 jacket made along with matching flat front trousers. I specified several details and Carl could not have been nicer in speeding the whole thing along.
> 
> My American Made 3/2 flat front trouser old school heavy weight Harris Tweed suit has received positive comments every time I've worn it. A British gent who works in my laboratory commented that it's just like the functional suits he saw being worn in his youth in the U.K.. (i.e. Heavy weight because they were intended to keep you warm!)
> 
> ...


This thread is useless without pics! Those sound nice.



rl1856 said:


> Fit is slightly trimmer than Brooks Ease based on the suit I purchased last spring. Maybe 1/2 size? Rise was slightly less than I like.
> 
> What is the surcharge for a 3/2 sack?
> 
> ...


What did the rise measure and what sizes do you wear? I'm not sure if I would want to go for the long or regular rise, seeing as I'm 6'1.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Well, this can be a tad misleading. Every suit jacket or sport coat at any price point, barring the few that are totally unconstructed (like the Polo flannel blazer I own), all have a canvas chest piece. Even those garbage synthetic blend suits from J.C. Penney. IIRC, the real question is whether the fabric on the chest is fused to a layer of canvas or baste stitched. Nonetheless, for made in USA these certainly seem like a good value, fully fused or not.
> 
> This thread is useless without pics! Those sound nice.
> 
> What did the rise measure and what sizes do you wear? I'm not sure if I would want to go for the long or regular rise, seeing as I'm 6'1.


In a pinch, after Katrina, I picked up a $69 JC Penny Blazer. It definitely has canvas material in the chest, even though it may be the worst construction I've seen in any garment I own. I know it has canvas because the thing is literally falling apart. Thank God my O'Connell's Blazer finally arrived and has gone and returned from the tailor.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I posted the above, forgetting the original reason I came to this thread in the first place...

My current White Linen Suit (which I got from JoS. A. Bank, because it was a deal for a wedding) has done what White Linen Suits are known to do: Shrink! It has seen a couple of year of reliable wear, the cuffs are now permanently discolored in the back, parts of the jacket material have grown stiff, and I was never please with the suit to begin with (Lining a linen suit with polyester defeats the purpose of having a linen suit to begin with).

I inquired at Perlis, about their White Linen Suits,and determined they are Hardwick made. I'm very pleased to see that Hardwick has received from nice praise here, as this is likely the next suit I'm going to purchase. Can anyone here give me any insight on this particular suit? If I were to have a tailor remove the lining from the jacket, is the manufacturing of the jacket good enough to hold up for this?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't advise doing that. But far as I know, Hardwick's seersucker suits have partially lined jackets. Perhaps the linen ones sold at Perlis do as well?


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I wouldn't advise doing that. But far as I know, Hardwick's seersucker suits have partially lined jackets. Perhaps the linen ones sold at Perlis do as well?


Why wouldn't you advise doing that? I've heard of being done on jackets of decent construction. I'd really love a partially lined linen Jacket, but I'd really hate to ruin a good suit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, assuming the lining is acetate (I'm pretty sure it is on Hardwicks), it shouldn't make you too terribly hot. The thing about pulling out a full lining is that it will reveal all sorts of unfinished seams.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Well, assuming the lining is acetate (I'm pretty sure it is on Hardwicks), it shouldn't make you too terribly hot. The thing about pulling out a full lining is that it will reveal all sorts of unfinished seams.


Seams that I would expect the tailor that is removing the lining to cap. Plus, that lining can make a big difference at an outdoor afternoon July wedding with temps in the 90's and 100% humidity. Plus, the lining prevents the transfer of moisture which causes your entire person to become 100% soaked. I've left a summer event in a linen suit where the only part of my geddup that wasn't saturated was my belt and shoes (the shoes had parts that were saturated, but the top of the toe stayed dry-I even sweat through parts of my tie). Every little bit helps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you're talking about your polyester-lined JAB, _of course_ you were soaked with sweat! Anyways, what are you waiting for? Call the place and ask how those linen suits are lined.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

The the Hardwick stuff is fully lined--& I wouldn't try to unline the coat. Perlis had a Crittenden-made white silk/linen coat & trousers that served me very well for white linen night. Open patch pockets, butterfy lining, lightly constructed shoulders & I had a top buttonhole cut in the lapel to boot. It was a good bit more expensive, $6-something versus $400 but, hey, I wasn't soaked through-&-through.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Could a decent tailor go ahead and finish the seams? I've been thinking about having this done to my seersucker suit. Seems like it could be a fun and fruitful project.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Desk Jockey said:


> The the Hardwick stuff is fully lined--& I wouldn't try to unline the coat. Perlis had a Crittenden-made white silk/linen coat & trousers that served me very well for white linen night. Open patch pockets, butterfy lining, lightly constructed shoulders & I had a top buttonhole cut in the lapel to boot. It was a good bit more expensive, $6-something versus $400 but, hey, I wasn't soaked through-&-through.


Are you talking about their linen suits or just in general? I know for a fact that a member shared pictures of his seersucker suit from Harwick and it had a partially-lined coat.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

If I remember correctly (somebody's thing about having Hardwick do up a line of inexpensive ivy coats, right?) that was a Frank model coat, not a Benson or Crescent or Greenwave or whatever it is that the basic 2 btn darted coat is. I've seen a Frank model white linen suit but it's not something that can be ordered up from Hardwick per se--it was a one-off.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

L-feld said:


> Could a decent tailor go ahead and finish the seams? I've been thinking about having this done to my seersucker suit. Seems like it could be a fun and fruitful project.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. I found a local tailor make some fully lined jackets half-lined. He does finish the seams. The pricing is quite reasonable and it has made a difference in the Texas heat.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Desk Jockey said:


> If I remember correctly (somebody's thing about having Hardwick do up a line of inexpensive ivy coats, right?) that was a Frank model coat, not a Benson or Crescent or Greenwave or whatever it is that the basic 2 btn darted coat is. I've seen a Frank model white linen suit but it's not something that can be ordered up from Hardwick per se--it was a one-off.


Ah, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Liquiriza (Dec 25, 2012)

127.72 MHz said:


> Last year, through Carl at MensSuitSeperates.com, I had a black/white Herringbone Harris 3/2 jacket made along with matching flat front trousers. I specified several details and Carl could not have been nicer in speeding the whole thing along.
> 
> My American Made 3/2 flat front trouser old school heavy weight Harris Tweed suit has received positive comments every time I've worn it. A British gent who works in my laboratory commented that it's just like the functional suits he saw being worn in his youth in the U.K.. (i.e. Heavy weight because they were intended to keep you warm!)
> 
> ...


So how much did the MTM 3/2 suits and jackets run for? Is the 120s Navy Merino fabric nice? What was the lead time for having a custom suit made for you?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Is Hardwick a good option if I need a new baby blazer?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

With permission from the forum member pictured, here's the Hardwick shawl tuxedo for anyone interested. Unlike what it says on menssuitseparates.com, it has no vent just as with the off-white dinner jacket.


----------

